# stave vase jig



## silver sawhorse (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone have a great way to make a jig to build staves for a vase? I've seen a few but not a really great one , thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason Silva (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope someone answers this because i would love to hear as well.


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

silver sawhorse said:


> Anyone have a great way to make a jig to build staves for a vase? I've seen a few but not a really great one , thanks in advance.


 s/s I made one real easy
1. google stave, you'll be redirected to ww sites (visual aid)
2. HD need 1/2 aluminum rod and yellow pine?
4. tools 1/2 jacob drill chuck and a threaded 4 jaws chuck, 1/4 in drill final size 1/2 in. hole, cutters of your choice to make unit round
3. I made my cone from yellow pine glue 2 pieces 1 1/2x6 inches
1. make round about a 3 in. dia 6 in, long 
2. make a tenon to fit dia of your 4 jaw chuck, + 1 inch, make round again
3. Jacob chuck, need a pilot hole !/4 in. final hole 1/2, check diameter against alum rod, needs to slide nice and smoth, vaseline helps.
4 The rod should go all the way throuh your head spindle, 12 inches plenty long + cone. Low speed check for turning near true, good to go OK
5. make cone, I made mine from zero to 3 inches dia, you.ll find other uses for that cone
4. Now we have a cone, an a rod, now for final pieces to the puzzle

a. the tenon we fabricated, you will need to drill 2 holes through the tenon to accommidate 2 ea 8/32 inserts size to be determined. Screws will keep the rod from slipping

b. With the rod installed and turning true, you will need to drill a hole to accomidatesshaft for the 3/4 sanding pad, for the bottom of the vase'
All done

Caution Always turn at a very low speed ,

step to be taken for reworking bottom of vase

1. install chuck and cone and rod double check for turning true
2. adjust rod to bottom out on your vase, tightned screws in the cone
3 bring live center from tail stock to bottom of vase, lock in place
4 turn lathe on slow speed, happy with resutls
5, sharp tools, rework the bottom to a knub,

work great cost me 8 bucks rod wood and inserts and sandin pad

Hope this helps nice project


----------

